# Sonntag, 6.4. in die Fränkische



## nils (2. April 2003)

Ich mal hier mal einen Extrafred auf, damit diejenigen, die bei der Saisoneröffnung nicht dabei waren hinterher nicht meckern, sie hätten es nicht mitbekommen 

Die Leitung wird wieder Frankenbiker übernehmen. Ich erlaube mir einfach mal ihn zu zitieren:



> Also machen wir den Termin für die neue Tour fix - wenn keiner einen Änderungswunsch hat.
> 
> Sonntag , 6. April
> 
> ...



Also kommt zahlreich, die Trails lohnen sich


----------



## rush (2. April 2003)

Mal sehen was nächstes WE bei mir so ansteht, ich hätt ja schon Lust auf ne Tour in die Fränkische. Also gugg mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drnojoke (4. April 2003)

kann jemand mal bitte beschreiben wie mann die eisdiele finden kann wenn man sich in erlangen nicht auskennt? =)
also ich komme auf der dicken straße von richtung uttenreuth usw
rechts is dann das hässliche glaspizzahaus oder was das ist dann berufsscchule usw =)
wie gehts dann weiter?


----------



## G-zero (4. April 2003)

Servus,

hier nochmal meine Entgültige Zusage für Sonntag. 
11:30 ; Venezia

Das klicken der Gabel hab ich jetzt zum Glück in den Griff bekommen wär scho arg nervig gewesen.  

Her mit den Trails ! Ich freu mich scho  

bis dann

Tobi


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. April 2003)

Moin moin,

ich weile dies Wochenende em Ländle, deshalb viel Spaß bei der Tour. Aber achtet nicht nurauf die Worte des Reiseleiters! Leset zwischen den Zeilen und beobachtet, ob er schmunzelt bei der Verkündung der nächsten Aufgabe.  

Gruß


----------



## Diva (5. April 2003)

Hallo!
Nachdem mir die gemeldetet 0-6 °C zu kalt für's Rennradl'n sind,  kann es gut sein,  dass ich auch (mit Verstärkung ;-) auftauche.
Ciao Diva


----------



## Eraserhead-de (5. April 2003)

Tja Leute, nu holen wir nochmal die Winterklamotten ausm Schrank, denn so kuschelig warm wie letztes WoE wird's wohl nicht werden 
 
aber die Bikesaison haben wir ja bereits ausgiebig eröffnet, jetzt kann uns also nix mehr stoppen!! Einigermassen trocken scheint es ja auch zu werden, und ich bin sicher der Frankenbiker wird wieder dafür sorgen, dass uns ziemlich warm werden wird!   

bis morgen 

CU  Martin


----------



## drnojoke (6. April 2003)

soso =))

bis nach hetzles bin ich gekommen :OOOOOOOOO
naja das tempo war mir einfach zu schnell ((((((((((((((
aber wartet ab =))) das gibt KRIEG =) nicht mit euch sondern mit meinem körper =) Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis ich mit euch die erste tour zu ende fahre kann
naja das nexte mal hoffe ich wenigstens den anfang der strecke hinter hetzles zu sehen :O

okay bis bald =)


----------



## nils (6. April 2003)

So, wir sind wieder daheim. Mir gehts nach einer ausführlichen Mahlzeit und dem Genuß einer isotonischen Hopfenblütenkaltschale auch wieder gut, meinen Oberwschenkeln entziehe ich hier einfach mal das Mitspracherecht

Nun zur Tour: ich bin, wie Martin, erst ab Hetzels dazugestoßen. erst mal war ich überrascht, als eine Meute von 6 Leuten angeradelt kam, die weiteste Anreise per Rad von Cadolzburg
Dann ging es erst mal in gewohnt entspanntem Tempo, welches mich immer recht flott nach hinten durchreicht, zum Hetzels rauf. Danach führte uns Michael wieder zielsicher und oberschenkelquälend zu sehr hübschen Trails. Tom war so begeistert, daß er des öfteren vor lauter Freude bei den Downhills mit seiner Isostarflasche um sich schmiss Sie wurde dann aber in das innere des Rucksacks verbannt, wo sie dann auch blieb.
Die genaue Streckenfürhrung kann ich jetzt nicht als ortsunkundiger mehr so genau wiedergeben.
Sehr hübsch war "die Prüfung", ein steiler Singletrail mit einigen Schmankerln wie z.B. eine Felsentordurchfahrt, gefolgt von einer steilen S-Kurve und zum Abschluß noch ein schmaler Steg über einen Bach, der recht knifflig anzufahren war.
Zwischendurch haben wir an einem sonnigen Plätzchen noch eine Rast eingelegt, die jedoch von einsetzendem Schneesturm etwas abgekürzt wurde.
Den Abschluß bildete ein schöner Trail nach Leutenbach runter, auf dem man es schön laufen lassen konnte.
Dann sind wir auf der Straße zurückgerollt. In Effeltrich trennte sich der ganze Haufen recht plötzlich. Der eine Teil hatte die Tankstelle bzw. die dort käuflich erhältlichen Energielieferanten im Blick, ein anderer Teil (Martin und ich) die dunkle schwarze Wolke aus der aber zum Glück nur Schnee rauskam.

Schöne Tour!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## rush (6. April 2003)

von Nils ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen, ausser vielleicht der Versuch einer Streckenbeschreibung:

Los gings also von Erlangen, über Marloffstein, Ebersbach, nach Hetzles, wo wir die zwei Mitstreiter auflasen.
Dann auf den Hetzlesser Berg hinauf, und auf der anderen Seite hinunter und nach Regensberg hinauf. Von Regensberg gemütlich durch den Wald und bergab ins Tal Richtung Leutenbach. In Leutenbach gings dann wieder rauf, und zwar auf die Höhe gegenüber vom Walberla. Dann folgte ein längere Strecke auf Wanderwegen, die ich jetzt auch nicht genauer wiedergeben kann. Das nächste Ereignis war jedenfalls der Anstieg nach Wichsenstein, der es in sich hatte. Nach kurzer Pause ging es auf der anderen Seite erneut bergab, Ziel war nun der Röthelfelsen. Bis dorthin gab es schon einige schöne Trails, und eine Tragepassage, dank reichlich gefällter Bäume quer über den Weg 
Vom Röthelfelsen folgten nun ein paar Downhills, erst hinunter nach Wolkenstein und danach die beschriebene "Prüfung": Richtig knackig steiler Singletrail mit Holzstufen, zum ordentlichen durchschütteln. Unten fuhren wir dann auf der Strasse im Urspringtal abwärts. Allerdings gings dann schon bald wieder duch den Wald aufwärts, und hier schwächelten die ersten von uns inklusive mir etwas 
Jedenfalls kamen wir dann durch Hetzelsdorf (für das gute Hetzelsdorfer Bier hatten wir leider keine Zeit hehe). Nach nochmals etwas Anstieg kam dann der Downhill nach Leutenbach, bei dem man es so richtig krachen lassen konnte.
Dann sind wir auf der Strasse gen Heimat gerollt. Durch Schlaifhausen, Elsenberg, Effeltrich. Hier gabs dann an der Tanke die dringend nötige Stärkung 
Man löste sich langsam auf, jeder in seine Richtung.
Ich kam dann mit netten 85 km auf dem Tacho daheim an.

Fazit:
Super Tour und prima geführt von Mr. Frankenbiker.  

Und ich werd mir nächtes Mal auch ausreichend zu futtern mitnehmen, damit es nicht wieder so einen Durchhänger gibt. 


rush


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2003)

ich hab auch meine Korbergtour gut überstanden, trotz klirrender Kälte den Nachwehen von 3 Flaschen Rotwein liefs echt gut...

Grüße

Alex/alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (7. April 2003)

ist eingentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Zur allgemeinen Beruhigung werd ich mich heute gleich mal nach Beinlingen umschaun ( Dann wird euch nicht mehr so kalt wenn ihr mich in kurzen Hosen radeln seht  )  
Ich geb ja zu, mit Schneetreiben hab ich dann doch nicht gerechnet und Überschuhe hatte ich bitter nötig.

@ Rush
danke für die Streckenbeschreibung ! jetzt kann ich mir auf der Karte nochmal alles anschaun. da hab ich nämlich etwas nachholbedarf. 

@ Nils
Prüfung bestanden, ich bin durchgefallen  

Super Tour, die Oberschenkel brennen nicht mehr so extrem wie nach der "Saisoneröffnung" das gibt Hoffnung ... 
Was bleibt ist die Vorfreude auf die nächte Tour   

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Diva (7. April 2003)

@ Nils und Rush
Danke für Euren Bericht

@all
Mit den 3 Bountyriegeln haben wir dann die Strecke bis nach Hause dann doch noch ganz gut überbrückt...
Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass Eure Ausfahrten im Ausmaß gleich um 100% zunehmen, wäre ich mit Auto "angereist"  
Gegen 19:30 waren wir dann zu Hause. Fahrtzeit 8 Stunden und 140 km und 2000 hm.
Zum Schluss hatte es dann nur noch 1 °C  , aber das Tempo war weiterhin zügig, so dass mir jedenfalls warm genug war  

@ Frankenbiker
Wie schon gesagt, super Tour! Weiter so! Für meinen Trainingszustand aber ein bissi zu schnell. Nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen würden wir nun das Tempo als zügig bezeichnen. Kannst mir ja noch per PM mitteilen, ob die Wartezeiten noch im Rahmen waren oder ob's zu lange gedauert hat   Langsamer hätten wir aber gar nicht fahren dürfen, sonst wär's ja schon dunkel gewesen  
Jürgen hat's auch super gefallen und hat so einen richtig zufriedenen Eindruck gemacht, regelrecht seelig erschien er mir...
Was auch sehr lobenswert zu erwähnen ist, Du hast Dich kein einziges Mal verfahren! Das ist den meisten Leuten immer gar nicht bewusst, dass das gar nicht so einfach ist... Echt spitze, Deine Ortskenntnis!

@Altitude
Habe Deine Position als Bremse gut vertreten, aber nicht weil ich mich alt und fett fühle sondern weil ich n' Määääääääädschn  

So, ich hoffe, ab Mittwoch komme ich wieder normal die Treppe runter und bin nicht mehr auf's Geländer angewiesen  

Ciao
Schenkelburner Diva


----------



## nils (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Gegen 19:30 waren wir dann zu Hause. Fahrtzeit 8 Stunden und 140 km und 2000 hm.
> Zum Schluss hatte es dann nur noch 1 °C  , aber das Tempo war weiterhin zügig, so dass mir jedenfalls warm genug war  *



 Respekt! Ich bin grad mal knapp die Hälfte gefahren und war eigentlich gründlich bedient...




> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *Nach Rücksprache mit Jürgen würden wir nun das Tempo als zügig bezeichnen.*



"Zügig" ist die korrekte Bezeichnung, aber nur wenn Michael dabei wieder sein Grinsen aufsetzt


----------



## Frankenbiker (8. April 2003)

Ich denke auch, dass es eine ganz nette Tour war! 

Per aspera ad astra!!  

Die lange Anfahrt aus Erlangen nervt halt etwas - auch wenn man sie mit ein paar Waldweg garnieren könnte. Dann dauerts halt noch länger und in der richtigen Fränkischen fehlen dann die Körner. Welch Vorstellung!!  

Leider hat dieses Mal ein kulinarisches Schmankerl gefehlt - aber das lässt sich sicher bei der nächsten Tour nachholen. Vielleicht mal im Wiesenttal, damit nils nicht immer von seinen 90% Trails zu Hause schwärmen muss!

CU


----------

